

Akamai: State of the Internet Report - tosh
http://www.akamai.com/stateoftheinternet/

======
tosh
Interesting excerpt via Ilya Grigorik on Google+ (on page 22 of the report):

> It is interesting to note that while broadband adoption and broadband speeds
> are generally steadily increasing across the world, there is still a
> significant portion of the world population without Internet connectivity. A
> recent McKinsey & Company study finds that 4.4 billion people around the
> world do not go online, including over a billion people in India and over
> 700 million in China. Even in the United States, 50 million people—or
> roughly 16% of the population—are not connected to the Internet. The
> countries with the highest offline percentages are Myanmar, Ethiopia, and
> Tanzania, with 99.5%, 97.8%, and 95.4% of their respective populations
> unconnected.

Direct link:
[http://www.akamai.com/dl/content/q4-2014-soti-a4.pdf](http://www.akamai.com/dl/content/q4-2014-soti-a4.pdf)

